# Help me pour latte art. Please...



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

So I'm being impatient... I've only had my Piccino for a week and a half and know things improve through practise, but I really want to be able to pour even something close to a simple heart or rosetta. And I'm getting a little frustrated (an enjoyable furstration though, with the benefit of being able to drink lots of lovely coffee's









As I said I'm no expert, but I have watched rather a lot of youtube videos, and have practised texturising the milk using water and washing up liquid. I do seem to get the nice glossy glassy look with my milk in my motta jug (which has a spout), but it's when I pour that I seem to get the problems. I usually end up with a big old blob of foam on the top, similar in texture to what I would expect the latte art to look like, but without the definition of an actual piece of art. And for the life of me (and I've tried plenty of different wiggles and movements) I just can't make a shape out of it. I've started pouring high, before lowering it nearer the surface, is it possible I'm not going low enough? Should I start with something other than a heart or rosetta? Is something like a tulip easier?

So, does anyone have any basic hints or tricks for someone new to latte art. How did you first manage to pour something reasonable? I know barista training is an option, and I'm saving up, but something to try in the meantime would be very much appreciated! It would at least maybe focus me on trying one important thing, rather than lots of different things!

Cheers guys.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

It really is all about the milk, most over foam the milk untill they have had plenty of practice, try using a little more milk in the jug than you really need (at 1st). You'll be looking for about a 20% expansion. Plenty of swirling of the jug to keep micro-foam mixed. Pour a little away (or into another jug / cup etc) just to get spout wet and help the pour start. Pour low & slow (into the middle with the cup tilted towards you (so low that the jug might even be resting on the cup!) keep the pour slow while raising the crema and then speed the pour up (and 'wiggle') to start the flow of the white staining foam on the top. (well thats how i got started) Don't forget to straighten the cup as the level rises or it'll be messy! but don't cry over it if you do spill some! Once it starts to happen then it just comes good. Hearts & rosettas are easiest to start with as there is no break in the pour. As you improve you'll be able to create the works of art you crave - hope this helps, good luck & post a pic here when you get it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Blob of foam = milk not spun/integrated correctly. Focus on stretching gently and getting it all shiny in the pitcher. Then don't let it split. Pour asap. Pour faster than you are at present.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, pouring faster definitely seemed to help me - I think I'd been going too slowly and carefully. Managed to pour a lot better with my first effort tonight, it even resembled a rosetta! Second effort wasn't as good, but at least now I know it's possible! Should have taken a picture, but it's typical that the camera isnt close at hand when you want it...

I'll keep practising and might even try to make a Free Pour Friday entry at some point in the future!

Thanks again for taking the time to offer your suggestions


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

What gets me annoyed is the "Barista's" (I use the term very loosely) in my local M&S can pour a rosetta better than me and even in hot chocolate.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Keep your chin up Mike, there's hope for us yet! We'll soon be contributing to Free Pour Friday I'm sure (maybe if they chose clouds or splodges as a theme one week!)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> What gets me annoyed is the "Barista's" (I use the term very loosely) in my local M&S can pour a rosetta better than me and even in hot chocolate.


people put far too much emphasis on latte art and not on the quality of the cup, latte art will come in time with practise I would always focus on getting your espresso right, your milk right, and just keep trying. Also plenty of good videos on youtube


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I have found the jug size to milk ratio is very important. When doing just enough milk for one I use my Rattleware 12oz pitcher. Also, the amount of time to steam that amount of milk is very short. I go by touch i.e. when the bottom of the jug is too hot to hold, which at most is 30secs. It sounds like you are over steaming.


----------

